# Wanting to learn more about having a meaningful life in assisted living



## emfadobe (May 18, 2018)

Greetings forums, first off sorry for the long first post.

 I joined in hopes of getting some advice for a good friend, she will be 91 next month. She doesn't have any children or close family and currently resides in assisted living.

A little about her, she is sharp and intelligent, though she gets lonely in her 
facility and that puts her in quite the depressed state and she doesn't want to 
function. 

My girlfriend and I visit her when we can, we were neighbors before she went to assisted living.

I have set her up a computer for her to use, she is fairly blind and generally needs above a 50 size font to read(on a 32 inch monitor)She mentioned she wanted to learn coding. 

She is hearing impaired and also isn't super mobile, but she still gets around with a walker. She fell and broke a hip and wrist about 6 months ago.

 She struggles using the computer but she is learning chess right now and can on her better days finish a game, which seems to really brighten her spirits. 

Also got her some nice headphones so she listens to jazz on the computer, though she can't hear it all that well. 

I was thinking there might be online resources that someone might point me towards, maybe some here on these forums are visually impaired as well and might have some recommendations on apps or ways to better use a computer. 

Hoping that her having some outlet (the computer) she might get less depressed.

I am kinda at a loss as to where to start, I have contacted the local institute for the blind and they have provided very limited help, they ended up giving her this rather large outdated "reader" which she can read books and newspapers and such, though she doesn't use it. It's like 60 lbs and sits in her corner.

This might be the absolute wrong forums, and if so I am sorry and feel free to delete my post. My intentions are well 
-E


----------



## Olivia (May 18, 2018)

Your elderly lady friend sounds like I might be at 91, if I live that long, that is. What a good friend you are. How hearing impaired is she really?  She might like to listen to audio books otherwise.  My dad is 91 and has recently had a back injury so I'm being a caretaker at the moment.  Otherwise he's in good shape and his age normally doesn't hold him down at all.  

There are many folks here that I'm sure can clue you in with the information you're looking for.


----------



## teacherterry (May 18, 2018)

Services for the blind that is a state and federal program that can help.  They are part of a state's vocational rehabilitation program.  Part of the program helps people return to work but the blind part helps with daily living and assistive devices.  It is free. They gave her an old CCTV.


----------



## Lon (May 18, 2018)

Living alone in Assisted Living can be a lonely existence and more so if you are hearing impaired. To survive well in a AL environment one must learn to amuse and entertain your self and not rely on the planned activities arranged by the AL management. Reading, computer activity, movies can help.


----------



## tortiecat (May 21, 2018)

Surely there are some activities that you can take part in.  Here we have bridge, cribbage, military whist, bingo,
 a pool, a gym and a mini bus that takes us out to various activities.  Yes, I read, do puzzles,play games
on the computer.  Since I do not play cards, I have to do things to keep myself busy; but that is my choose!


----------



## ray188 (May 21, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> Surely there are some activities that you can take part in.  Here we have bridge, cribbage, military whist, bingo,
> a pool, a gym and a mini bus that takes us out to various activities.  Yes, I read, do puzzles,play games
> on the computer.  Since I do not play cards, I have to do things to keep myself busy; but that is my choose!


You hit the nail on the head when you said "but that is my choice". The sorts of places discussed on these boards - 55+, independent, assisted - all have one thing in common, more potential for activity and social interaction than one could possibly deal with. But, they all have another similarity - no one is going to drag you into anything, you are an independent adult expected to make your own decisions.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2018)

emfadobe said:


> Greetings forums, first off sorry for the long first post.
> 
> I joined in hopes of getting some advice for a good friend, she will be 91 next month. She doesn't have any children or close family and currently resides in assisted living.
> 
> ...



I think it is wonderful you are helping your friend1


----------

